# نسخة مختصرة من عقد الفيديك 1999



## mos (13 يناير 2011)

هذه نسخة مترجمة للعربية للدكتور / جمال الدين نصار طبعة 1999
تجدوه على الرابط التالي :
http://elostaz03.mylivepage.com/file...rm_of_contract 

مع التحية






_تم اضافة الموضوع للمكتبة


عمر الفاروق -- الاشراف_


----------



## safa aldin (13 يناير 2011)

الرجاء التأكد من الرابط


----------



## impire (13 يناير 2011)

للأسف الكتاب غير موجود على الرابط المذكور ...


----------



## م هيثم المنسى (13 يناير 2011)

اين الرابط


----------



## م هيثم المنسى (13 يناير 2011)

*اين الملف*

اين الملف


----------



## mos (14 يناير 2011)

مرفق نسخة مختلفة للعقد المطلوب 1999
مع التحية


----------



## impire (14 يناير 2011)

ألف شكر على الملف ...


----------



## mustafasas (14 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## sameh79 (15 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## safa aldin (17 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## kh99lid (23 يناير 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل
ومشكور كثير


----------



## محمد السواكنى (13 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا عن ما قدمته من كتاب الفيديك للعقود


----------



## wesnan (15 مايو 2011)

thank you


----------



## abosalah1 (6 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد الكبيسي (18 يونيو 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------

